# Säure



## Sebastian Wramba (27. November 2001)

Hi Leute!

Wie kann ich das auslaufende auf dem folgenden Bild "säuriger" aussehen lassen.

Solche Bläschen bekomme ich irgendwie nicht hin. Aber viellecht bin ich auch einfach nur zu blöd dafür.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (27. November 2001)

*ächt ätznd*

Also,

Säure reagiert nicht nur blubbernd sondern auch unter Wärmeentwicklung. D. h. Du kannst auch ein bisschen Rauch dazuretuschieren. Außerdem wirkt die Säure oxidativ - was mit ihr in Kontakt gerät schwärzt sich also, weil Kohlenstoff zurückbleibt. Du könntest Dein Kabel auf einen helleren Grund liegen lassen und dann ein Brandloch reinsetzen.

Oder so.


----------



## cardex (28. November 2001)

Ich glaub er meint eher die Umsetzung in Photoshop, kann dir da aber leider auch nicht helfen. Bin noch ein relativer Photshop Newbie


----------



## NocTurN (28. November 2001)

Hoi,
Blubbern und Brandloch sind schonmal gut, da es sich bei säure um eine flüssigkeit handelt (wer hätte das gedacht ) würde ich auch noch ein paar reflexions und wellen effekte reinbringen, was mit dem Pinsel kein problem sein sollte.

eine reflexion erzeugst du am besten indem du die umliegende grafik einfach kopierst, ein bisschen verzerrst und als Layer mit der eigenschaft ineinanderkopieren oder Weiches licht über die Pfütze legst.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir, und tschö.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (28. November 2001)

*Besserwisser*

Also,

eigentlich sind Säuren keine Flüssigkeiten, sondern H-Ionen und Säure-Restionen, die in Wasser gelöst - dissoziiert - sind. Ohne das Wasser, als Säureanhydrit, liegen sie als Salz vor. So z. B. die Ascorbinsäure (=Vitamin C), die man in Pulverform in der Apotheke kriegt. (  - klugschwätz - )

Bläschen könntest Du übrigens mit einer eigens dafür angelegten Werkzeugspitze machen. Du machst einen schwarzen Kreis mit einem weichen Lichtreflex (wie auf einer Billard-Kugel) Das Ding wählst Du aus und legst es als Werkzeugspitze fest. Nun nimmst Du den Pinsel (Strg-b) und die Malfarbe "Weiß" (drück Strg-d und Strg-x) und malst einfach ein paar Bläschen dazu oder so.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. November 2001)

> eigentlich sind Säuren keine Flüssigkeiten, sondern H-Ionen und Säure-Restionen, die in Wasser gelöst - dissoziiert - sind. Ohne das Wasser, als Säureanhydrit, liegen sie als Salz vor. So z. B. die Ascorbinsäure (=Vitamin C), die man in Pulverform in der Apotheke kriegt.



Ja.


----------

